# Mass Soaking



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank goodness for Spring mix tubs and an understanding wife... Haha


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a mess of soaking going on for sure...great pic


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 5, 2012)

I love it haha wish I had that many!


----------



## clare n (Jul 5, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 5, 2012)

Thirsty lil guys!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 5, 2012)

Ooooh, so many little hatchlings  I should start using spring mix tubs for soaking instead of using the sink!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 5, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Ooooh, so many little hatchlings  I should start using spring mix tubs for soaking instead of using the sink!



They work great! Unfortunately in my case though they don't make bigger tubs... Haha


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 5, 2012)

3 words. "That's freaking amazing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 5, 2012)

I love that picture! Just Great!


----------



## RonHays (Jul 5, 2012)

That's awesome AZ! I have the green light to do anything I want with the torts myself. She loves them more than I do. Haha.


----------



## Laura (Jul 5, 2012)

and I thought this was going to be a mass soak in a mudd puddle outside... silly me!


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2012)

That is a great pic, made me laugh. How many is there?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh geez, silly me only saw the three right up front, and I was STILL thinking "wow, lots of baby torts"....


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol that's very cool. I can imagine neighbors coming in, just thinking what ur going to have for dinner


----------



## Crystal2807 (Jul 5, 2012)

My husband would kill me, but soooo cute!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 5, 2012)

wellington said:


> That is a great pic, made me laugh. How many is there?



There's 6 or 7 in each tub, a total of I believe 56 in this photo but there are more that soaked prior to these guys. 2 more clutches due to hatch by the end of the month.... What will I do?! Haha


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 11, 2012)

I love this pic. So that is how mine soaked, I wondered how you were able to soak so many. That is awesome.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 11, 2012)

I literally LOL'ed! Soooo cute! Wow! 

Bathtime taken to the extreme!!


----------



## Masin (Sep 11, 2012)

What a smart idea to use the spring mix tubs! We're always looking for ways to upcycle and be frugal, that's perfect!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 11, 2012)

They do work great!! I only use them for my other torts now because Sulcatas have taken over. Haha I use multiple aquariums outside now to soak all the Sulcata hatchlings.


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2012)

Eeeewwwwwwe! On the kitchen sink?!? 

I use those tubs too. I use them as brooder boxes too. Very handy.


----------



## tiff3grl (Sep 11, 2012)

Love this picture


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 11, 2012)

very cool


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 11, 2012)

:O!!!


----------



## sibi (Sep 11, 2012)

Really lol in this house! What a great pic. Now, that's something my husband would be in great fear of because that's just what I would do too. Thanks Sibi



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Thank goodness for Spring mix tubs and an understanding wife... Haha


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 11, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> very cool



Oh, I just thought. You are NOT dumping the water down the sink are you? Ewwwww. Hope you are close to a toilet for that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 11, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Oh, I just thought. You are NOT dumping the water down the sink are you? Ewwwww. Hope you are close to a toilet for that.



Lol that's what I thought. My wife will kill me for doing that too 

very nice pictures though


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 11, 2012)

That's crazy, but so cute.


----------



## tort man20 (Sep 16, 2012)

My Russian


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 13, 2012)

that is awesome!! just part of your typical day lol


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 13, 2012)

Image having to dump out ALL that water..... Wow. And I get tired of dumping 2 bins twice a day


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 15, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Image having to dump out ALL that water..... Wow. And I get tired of dumping 2 bins twice a day



Ya its not fun, but its worth it!  I graduated to using a couple aquariums for soakings now. Much easier.


----------



## MarissaRelf (Oct 15, 2012)

So cute! I thought soaking my 1 Russian was a chore lol. 

This is off topic but how much do you sell them for? and do you ship?


----------



## danosaurous (Oct 15, 2012)

So many baby torts  I love it!!  haha


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 15, 2012)

I hate to poo poo on anyones parade, but I've had Salmonella at least three times........This pictures makes me cringe to be honest......


Funny thing is- none of it was Reptile related. However, I wouldn't go flashing this picture around too much. Gives too many newbies the idea that washing their Tortoise in a kitchen sink is the right thing to do.......


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 15, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> I hate to poo poo on anyones parade, but I've had Salmonella at least three times........This pictures makes me cringe to be honest......
> 
> Funny thing is- none of it was Reptile related. However, I wouldn't go flashing this picture around too much. Gives too many newbies the idea that washing their Tortoise in a kitchen sink is the right thing to do.......



Gotta love disinfecting wipes. Done it for years with zero issues. Summer time I do it outdoors, winter I do it indoors so they don't freeze.


----------



## Steeeew (Oct 15, 2012)

If there is a heaven I imagine that it looks similar to this.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 15, 2012)

Steeeew said:


> If there is a heaven I imagine that it looks similar to this.



Hahaha love this.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## LongislandPhan (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW THAT IS AWESOME! Goodluck with the cleanup!


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 17, 2012)

Great pic! I do almost exactly the same thing. I have plastic shoe boxes that i have used for years. Fortunately my husband is sooo patient with my tort obsession.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 18, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> Great pic! I do almost exactly the same thing. I have plastic shoe boxes that i have used for years. Fortunately my husband is sooo patient with my tort obsession.



I feel the same way about my wife!  Haha


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonderful picture  !!!


----------

